# Pompano on Pensacola Beach



## kooljay (May 29, 2009)

Hit the beach this morning down form the peir. About 9:30 - got two pompano and a small shark. Turned the shark loose and has enough pomapno for dinner. Caught them on live sand fleas, waded out about 25 yards to cast. Sand fleas were there, but most were small.


----------



## TomH (Mar 31, 2008)

way to go!!!! Anyone else fishing?


----------

